# Manfrotto 234RC Head maximum load on monopod



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been taking some bird photos with the 300mm f2.8 + 2xTC on 5DIII where I have had to hold the kit at about 45 deg. The 4 kg or so gets a bit tiring after a while and so I have just ordered a Manfrotto carbon fibre monopod. It's a very good deal and a 234RC tilt head is thrown in for free. The stated load bearing for the head is 2.5 kg. I can see that if you clamp the base of the head to a rigid support and then tighten the head so that the camera is held rigidly then the maximum load bearing is crucial. It seems to me, however, that if all I am doing is to hold the camera and just use the tilt head as a loose hinge on a support and don't tighten it, then it should easily cope with the 4 kg as I am sharing the load and I am not putting stress on the bearings. Does anyone have experience of 'overloading' the 234RC in this way?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine did fine with a 3 kg load (gripped 7D, 100-400). It's a pretty robust little head, although I'm not a fan of the RC2 plate/clamp.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jun 3, 2014)

I routinely use the 234RC on a Manfrotto aluminum monopod with a 300 f/2.8 IS, with and without TCs, to photograph races with a gripped 7D at Watkins Glen. It works fine. Unlike Neuro, I like the RC2 attachment system and have it on several tripod heads.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2014)

I like that the RC2 system is very secure, because of the secondary locking pin. I also liked the ability to directly attach a Blackrapid strap (after replacing the screw with a FastenR-T1). 

I don't like the little bit of play in the plate/clamp even when 'locked down', which makes precise positioning a challenge (not an issue on a monopod). The downside for monopod use is that the RC2 is square, so it doesn't allow fore-aft sliding to balance the load over a monopod (for example, the balance point changes when you add a TC). 

The RC2 setup is ok, but an Arca-Swiss compatible setup is far superior, and allows the use of quality accessories like L-brackets and replacement supertele lens feet. I was quite happy when I switched. 

Unfortunately, the 234RC cannot be converted. I replaced mine with a 234, to which I attached a Wimberley C-12 clamp.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

Alan,

I purchased the 234 head (without the Manfrotto QR plate, just a 1/4 stud). Then added a Kirk AS compatible Clamp. Its the same mechanism except for the Manfrotto RC plate. One thing to consider is that when mounting a lens, the plate runs 90 degrees to mounting the camera. I can loosen the clamp on mine and rotate it 90 degrees, you can't do that with the RC version, the QR plate has a fixed orientation. Since the hinge on the head is fixed, you will have to mount the QR plate crosswise on the lens. (Maybe they make a plate that fixes the issue??)

There is no issue locking it with my 5D MK III and 100-400L or 70-200mm f/2.8. But, when using it with my 24-70 lens when I'm going to be taking 2 or 3 hours worth of photos, I rotate the Kirk Clamp. 

I also have the Manfrotto pistol grip clamp, and have found that that little locking pin does not always drop into place, and the clamp can let go. I caught my camera the first couple of times as it was falling off the pistol grip, I leave it locked on place now, and have added a Kirk clamp on top of the RC2 plate(Klunky, but more secure).

Its another option.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001A1POL8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

Alan, I use this on my monopod and have used it with the 800 f/5.6, so it can handle heavy loads. Handle being the key word. It's not going to be locked and solid with anything over the max load, but unless your monopod is attached to a railing or something, nothing will be totally stable. With your current gear, it should work well if you tighten it and use the play in the head to tilt the lens up and down as I do. Now that I've gone to Arca Swiss, I use what RRS used to call the Monopod Solution using a Manfrotto tilt head and one of their clamps. It's what I use and I love it - you can't beat it for the price, especially since you're getting the head for free. You can download a PDF here:
http://w9if.net/iweb/photohints/cameramonopod/MonopodSolution.pdf. 

They still recommend it (http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.I/id.55/.f):

*The Low Capacity Solution
*
When our MH-01 Monopod Head is more than you need, consider the Manfrotto 234 Tilt Head (formerly known as the Manfrotto 3232). Really Right Stuff no longer sells this head, but we recommended it for years. Great for light loads, this simple and inexpensive tilt head is only rated for 5.5 pounds. Mount our B2-Pro clamp directly to the Manfrotto head and you have a reasonably robust tilt head with quick-release capabilties.
[/quote]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Alan, I use this on my monopod and have used it with the 800 f/5.6, so it can handle heavy loads. Handle being the key word. It's not going to be locked and solid with anything over the max load, but unless your monopod is attached to a railing or something, nothing will be totally stable. With your current gear, it should work well if you tighten it and use the play in the head to tilt the lens up and down as I do. Now that I've gone to Arca Swiss, I use what RRS used to call the Monopod Solution using a Manfrotto tilt head and one of their clamps. It's what I use and I love it - you can't beat it for the price, especially since you're getting the head for free. You can download a PDF here:
> http://w9if.net/iweb/photohints/cameramonopod/MonopodSolution.pdf.
> 
> They still recommend it (http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.I/id.55/.f):
> ...




They recommend the 234, not the 234RC, but, since he is getting the RC free, he can still add a AS clamp and, it can be rotated 90 degrees with a little effort.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, I use this on my monopod and have used it with the 800 f/5.6, so it can handle heavy loads. Handle being the key word. It's not going to be locked and solid with anything over the max load, but unless your monopod is attached to a railing or something, nothing will be totally stable. With your current gear, it should work well if you tighten it and use the play in the head to tilt the lens up and down as I do. Now that I've gone to Arca Swiss, I use what RRS used to call the Monopod Solution using a Manfrotto tilt head and one of their clamps. It's what I use and I love it - you can't beat it for the price, especially since you're getting the head for free. You can download a PDF here:
> ...


My bad, I forgot about the RC


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They recommend the 234, not the 234RC, but, since he is getting the RC free, he can still add a AS clamp and, it can be rotated 90 degrees with a little effort.



Nope. The 234RC has the clamp integrated as part of the top hinge. You can't just remove it and replace it with a different clamp. The only way to convert a 234RC to Acra-Swiss something like Kirk's SQRC-3157, which is an Acra clamp with an integrated RC2 plate on the bottom. A kludgy solution at best, and it costs 3 times the price of the 234RC.

Unfortunately, the 234 has apparently been discontinued, at least in the US. Available on eBay, but that's about it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > They recommend the 234, not the 234RC, but, since he is getting the RC free, he can still add a AS clamp and, it can be rotated 90 degrees with a little effort.
> ...


 
I probably wasn't being very clear. I have a Kirk clamp bolted to a RC2 plate. It is indeed klunky, but it works. The problem is that I end up with a AS plate on the camera, then the stacked Kirk Clamp on the Manfrotto plate which is mounted in the Manfrotto clamp. 2 clamps and 2 plates.

That's why I bought the 234 head for my Monopod, having already been thru that fiasco.

Maybe I'll take a snapshot.

You can still get the 234 clamps from Japan for a reasonable price, I bought mine from Adorama last year, but now they are gone.

I've attached some snapshots taken with my wife's G1 x, 
First the 234 head with a Kirk Clamp. Note that the clamp is rotated for clamping to a lens plate.

Second and third, the RC2 mount with Kirk plate and AS plate mounted to my camera. I can loosen the screw and rotate the Kirk Clamp 90 degrees if needed.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks again to the CR stalwarts for your advice.
Alan


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a Manfrotto 234RC head - do you want it? Just cover postage and it's yours!
Whilst it is a good little head it is totally inadequate with anything heavier than a Canon 70-200 F2.8. I briefly used it with my 300 F2.8 and had several pinched fingers for my trouble! The SiruiL10 is a far better option for lenses like the 300 F2.8 though for anything bigger you are looking at the RRS or Kirk alternatives.
Been there got the tee shirt and the squashed fingers!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I have a Manfrotto 234RC head - do you want it? Just cover postage and it's yours!
> Whilst it is a good little head it is totally inadequate with anything heavier than a Canon 70-200 F2.8. I briefly used it with my 300 F2.8 and had several pinched fingers for my trouble! The SiruiL10 is a far better option for lenses like the 300 F2.8 though for anything bigger you are looking at the RRS or Kirk alternatives.
> Been there got the tee shirt and the squashed fingers!


John, it's a bit flimsy and never truly "locked" but I find it actually works pretty well for a monopod where I typically want a little slack in the tightness. As you can see below (forgive the crap photo), it supports my 1D X, 300 f/2.8 IS II and 2x III with no problem at all. If the lens tilts to 20 or 30 degrees it won't hold it, but again, not an issue on a monopod, at least for me. I have carried it over my shoulder with the camera/lens attached for many miles as well, again, no issues, and so far no squished fingers. The RRS monopod heads didn't exist when I built my "solution" but I don't see any need to upgrade.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 4, 2014)

mackguyver - you obviously have much better technique with this setup than I do! If it works for you then that's great, but I had problems.
I found it pretty good with the 70-200/300 F4 and smaller, also it is cheap and light.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> mackguyver - you obviously have much better technique with this setup than I do! If it works for you then that's great, but I had problems.
> I found it pretty good with the 70-200/300 F4 and smaller, also it is cheap and light.


Maybe it's just luck that I haven't crushed my fingers! Or maybe my rig tightens up a bit better than the one you're using. I definitely agree that it works much better for the lighter lenses


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> mackguyver - you obviously have much better technique with this setup than I do! If it works for you then that's great, but I had problems.
> I found it pretty good with the 70-200/300 F4 and smaller, also it is cheap and light.


 
That RC2 plate can catch fingers if you put them in the way. However,the current ones, at least, are designed to snap closed so that you do not use fingers or even keep them near the lever, just lower the plate into the clamp front first and then press down on the rear of the lens or camera, the weight is usually enough, and the clamp snaps closed. Then, push on the lever to make certain that the lock is engaged, because it does not engage reliably. No pinching of fingers when you do it that way.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver - you obviously have much better technique with this setup than I do! If it works for you then that's great, but I had problems.
> ...



The pinched fingers were caused by the lens tipping, not by the QR lever or plate.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...


That's what I (and my somewhat mangled fingers ) thought when I read this. It's happened to me many times on my tripod, usually when I've picked it up for carry and forget the head isn't totally locked down... I'll definitely be more prudent with my monopod going forward!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...


 
Thanks. I've pinched my fingers in the clamp, but not by lens tipping. 

My 100-400mmL isn't quite heavy enough to do that, but I definitely could see it happening with the 300mm 2.8.

I think that for a lens in that price range, I'd step up to a better head.


----------

